# Dads new JD 86 HP 4WD cab tractor w/ FEL



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

My Dad has worked hard all of his life and has a farm and cattle. And he desiverves a new tractor! He looked at a new JD w/a cab a couple of weeks ago. Well he says he can't justify buying it. Well here's where you guys come in, we need to come up with as many reasons to justify buying the JD, so lets start listing them. He visits this forum quite a bit, so let convince him.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Time saver,which means spending more time doing what you like to do best.
Not getting any younger and your bones/back will thank you in years to come.
Safer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Help to Keep a bunch of Americans working, plus that green paint is so darn cool when it's sitting in your yard!! How much are we talking about Rick?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think he said $ 43,000.00 He sprays the fields, feeds cattle in the winter, brush hogs, piles dead brush and all kinds of other farm work. And he's a great guy who deservers a cab tractor. I think he's made up his mind not to buy. But he will run across this thread, he visits just to see what kinds of lies and misconceptions I'm spreading. But I'm serous he deservies a new cab JD. So come on guys, let's hear some justifications.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I talked to Moma Carla yesterday about the tractor, shes going to wait until fall and if he hasn't bought it, she's going to have it delivered to the farm. I like the way she thinks. Dad told me the only reason he didn't buy it last winter, he couldn't afford the wax. I told him I would buy the wax and he will take me up on that, belive me!:lmao:


----------



## BigCubeG (Apr 24, 2011)

In my opinion John Deere has all other tractors beat as far as "quick attach/unattach" for implements. 

(I'm whispering now) I'm a serious fan of old John Deere but I'm not so sure that the new ones live up to the standards set by the old timers. Maybe milking the name a bit and people sure do pay for it too!! I hate to the cynical one but $43,000...thats a lot of dough! 

It's like tractor beam said, "keep America working", they still are a great tractor, and John Deere...what an American legacy!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BigCubeG said:


> In my opinion John Deere has all other tractors beat as far as "quick attach/unattach" for implements.
> 
> (I'm whispering now) I'm a serious fan of old John Deere but I'm not so sure that the new ones live up to the standards set by the old timers. Maybe milking the name a bit and people sure do pay for it too!! I hate to the cynical one but $43,000...thats a lot of dough!
> 
> It's like tractor beam said, "keep America working", they still are a great tractor, and John Deere...what an American legacy!


I agree though that the name is a bit too diamond studded when it comes to price. Next time around, I'm going with Kubota I believe, but I do think the new JDs are certainly excellent too.


----------

